# How to cover screw holes on French doors



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Spackle.


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks. 
Spackle on aluminum doors? 
I envision putting spackle on top so as to fill the hole; the excess then gets wiped off. Is that what you meant? However, I also picture the spackle falling into the hole.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Half a question gets a half a$$ answer.

How were we to know the door was metal?


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Spackle will work. It will take a few applications win sanding between to fill them flush. I would use a heavy vinyl spackle rather than a lightweight. 

If you think you may want to reattach new blinds or anything else in the future, might want to consider using Bondo. It's harder to work with than spackle, but also dries much harder.


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

I love forum games. When and how did I ask half a question? I wrote clearly and included a picture. I wasn't questioning your reaponse and was simply thinking out loud.


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you Jmay


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

Rj.... I should have stated that, and you are correct.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Try using a big "center punch" first , _very lightly ! No John Henry swings ! _That will push the ridge back in .


----------



## CompleteW&D (Sep 4, 2015)

^^^^^ this is EXCELLENT advice. When you are "filling" something, it's _MUCH_ easier to fill a depression than a straight hole.


----------



## CompleteW&D (Sep 4, 2015)

Also, there are fillers made specifically for steel doors. They're pretty hard to work with though.


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

CompleteW&D said:


> ^^^^^ this is EXCELLENT advice. When you are "filling" something, it's _MUCH_ easier to fill a depression than a straight hole.


Complete... What did you mean by this? I think I understand, but I want to confirm. I should use a center punch on each hole so as to leave it as flat as possible on the surface, right? And not to leave it slightly raised.


----------



## CompleteW&D (Sep 4, 2015)

NABRIL said:


> Complete... What did you mean by this? I think I understand, but I want to confirm. I should use a center punch on each hole so as to leave it as flat as possible on the surface, right? And not to leave it slightly raised.


When you try to fill a hole, and the edge of that hole is even with the surrounding surface,the 'filler" whatever you use, tends to "bubble up" above the hole you are trying to fill. I have no idea why that happens, but it does.

If the edges of that hole are below the surrounding surface, the filler smooths out better and you get a nice feathered edge.

Of course, you don't want the edges of the hole raised at all.

Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

What W&D said ! _PLUS _, sheet metal screws usually leave a raised ridge . Better to tap it back , below flush would be best .:vs_cool:


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I would like to avoid having to paint the doors, but I assume that it's fairly inevitable if I have to sand what I apply, right? 
Or can I gingerly apply the white spakle or bondo to the holes, carefully sand, and hope that the shades of white match (unlikely)?


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

There are round plastic screw head covers, in hardware or hanging with the cabinets at the box stores. You can afix them with silicon.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

No one here can advise you on whether painting will be required . That decision will probably be made by your wife ! :biggrin2:


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

dd57chevy said:


> No one here can advise you on whether painting will be required . That decision will probably be made by your wife ! :biggrin2:


That's a very good point...
However, I know that the probability of getting white spackle or caps or whatever to match the existing white color on the door is very low. So, the correct thing, of course, would be to spackle, sand and repaint. But I would like to avoid painting or paying to paint the 4 doors.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I patched a hole in a metal door once with JB Weld. Easy to work with and easy to sand. You will have to paint the door though


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Get some screws with white heads. Plug and forget.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

You might want to consider plastic hole-plugs, if you can find them small enough.









At your local big-box emporium you'll probably find them in the hardware section in a bunch of drawers. Often they're available in white and bone.


----------

